# Some interesting articles and photos (links) aquascaping, Amano, more...



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Interzoo 2004 - Layout Show Tahashi Amano

Photos of Interzoo 2004

An aquarium substrate design inspried by an article by Christel Kasselmann in Datz 12/04 - check this out for substrate innovation!

Catching angelfish in Brazil - check the photos on the left hand side.

The quality of ADA products as shown by the packaging

Article on aquascaping from Singapore Cichlid Community #1

Article on aquascaping from Singapore Cichlid Community #2

Nature Aquarium shop in Singapore - wish we had one such location in NYC!

And check the passengers in this Rolls Royce:









Andrew Cribb


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow, who's car was that?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Check out the gallery at www.aquaone.de and you will see a lot of impressive sights including this suspended aquarium. I bet your mother would let you do that in her house! ;-)










Andrew Cribb


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Boy, I bet the hanging tank is a bear to 'scape! I wonder how one comes up with the idea to turn a car into an aquarium. Imagine bringing it up to a wife or significant other. She'd probably change all the locks and throw my bags out into the yard.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice photos, great articles only if I could read that language.


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Amano looks slick in that aquascaping jacket! Lots of things I have never seen before.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

He was wearing that jacket for his AGA demonstration.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's my car in the photo. I got a bit reckless and ended up driving it into a lake.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

I remember the jacket as well. It is such an ugly jacket for such a stylish man!



SCMurphy said:


> He was wearing that jacket for his AGA demonstration.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> I remember the jacket as well. It is such an ugly jacket for such a stylish man!


I agree... it looks like a garbage bag...


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> I agree... it looks like a garbage bag...


That would be a great DIY project.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

These ideas people get for there tanks are quite interesting.Who would think of a car for a aquarium.The suspended tank looks like a accident waiting to happen.Amano has beautiful aquascapes but i think he needs a new taylor the jacket is not doing it for me.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> That would be a great DIY project.


WEll you can't judge a man on his clothes for sure. But I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Takashi Amano is probably one of the most stylish and well put together guys I've ever met...like his aquascapes. Mike and Jeff gave me a really nice ADG T-shirt and hat combo, which got me thinking I would like to get an ADA shirt or hat or something to pledge my allegience. I almost fell out of my seat at the AGA conference when he came out in it!



Overfloater said:


> WEll you can't judge a man on his clothes for sure. But I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Would anyone here feel comfortable sleeping on a cot underneath the suspended tank?


----------

